
Sleeping Beauty – Keep track of what’s where - SleepingBeauty
http://www.sleeping.watch
======
vog
This would allow the company to create a database of geolocations of valuable
things. Such a database would not only be a privacy concern, but an invitation
for thieves. That would transform this alleged protection service into an
actual security threat to all that stuff.

So:

Where is the tracking data stored? Only in the device? On some server? Who has
access to it?

------
taco_emoji
You need to hire a writer, or at LEAST a copyeditor. There's numerous mistakes
and infelicities. You didn't do a good job of differentiating the different
models - the first two sentences on each description are identical, so there's
no need to include them at all. Like it took me way too long to understand
that the "lock" model is _actually a padlock_. Also what is "interlending"?

You also need to hire a designer. The entire page is busy and confusing and
doesn't communicate well.

The animation of the iPhone entering sleep mode - what is that supposed to
communicate? It's too small to read its screen, so it looks like you're
putting the _phone_ into sleep mode. And then it vanishes, for some reason?
Does sleep mode make my phone invisible?

The looping background animation is confusing, distracting, and too hard to
see to communicate anything worthwhile - it's like a series of nonsense images
(crying baby, gun, toilet paper, various signs, a bunch of calendar dates?
what the hell is all that supposed to communicate?). The scrolling lags for no
reason. The "features" and "connections" sections have icons that respond to
mouseover as if to afford clicking, but don't actually respond to clicks. You
have quotes not from satisfied customers or impressed journalists, but from
the people _who made the thing_ , which is completely pointless.

------
forgottenpass
There is nothing above the fold that tells me what the product is. A youtube
video doesn't count.

~~~
bshimmin
This really doesn't deserve downvotes - it is a very valid point (even if "the
fold" arguably isn't really a thing).

Everyone and their dog has videos on their landing pages now, but I almost
never want to watch them, because having to turn the sound on will disturb
whatever else I'm doing - and, to be perfectly blunt, listening to my music is
more important to me than your product in the vast majority of cases. If there
is explanatory copy that is compelling enough to make me watch a video, then
you've done a good job with the copy and that was worth it in and of itself.

------
SleepingBeauty
Sleeping Beauty is a compact security device which protects and tracks your
valuable possessions using a cellular network to triangulate its position.

Only if Sleeping Beauty is physically moved does it consume any battery power
in order to send its location to your smartphone. This is the reason why
Sleeping Beauty runs up to 2 whole years on a single battery, and why it's the
perfect solution for protecting those possessions which should stay put for a
very long time.

Almost any object can be tracked with Sleeping Beauty. And the real beauty of
Sleeping Beauty is that it works anywhere in the world where there's cellular
network coverage.

~~~
kaolinite
Just a little tip: we can get that information from the product page, I think
most of us would prefer if you instead introduced yourself, explained the
backstory, maybe some technical details, etc.

Nevertheless, a very interesting product and congratulations on launching. I
couldn't work out how big the device was, however. I was wondering whether it
would fit on the back of a watch (whilst the watch isn't being worn, I mean).
If this was small enough, I could see this being very valuable for watch
collectors.

~~~
acomjean
I was wondering about the size too. One picture has a matchbox for comparison,
based on that it appear to be the size of a hockey puck (about 8cm diameter) .

edit: 8 not 80cm!

------
dmd
Do data plans exist exist in the US that can make something like this not cost
at least $20 or $30 a month? Like, something where you pay by the byte?

If so, I'd love to know about them. I have a half-dozen Opengear ACM5000 cell
modems that I use to monitor telemetry. On average, I use 5 kilobytes per
month - they wake up once a week or so and transmit a few hundred bytes.

Even on T-mobile's lowest data-only plan, it costs about $20/month per device.

~~~
colinbartlett
There are a number of companies that specialize in this. You basically pay by
the KB and it works on nearly every GSM network globally.

Search for "M2M sim" and you'll find these services.

~~~
dmd
Thank you! I think you just saved us a ton of money. I didn't know about that
term.

------
deutronium
Isn't one of your examples of sleeping beauty in a shipping crate, surely
there wouldn't be GSM signal in that scenario, in the ocean?

------
colinbartlett
Call me a skeptic, but it's hard to imagine there are still people that will
preorder hardware in this manner. So many people have gotten burned by
Kickstarter or Indiegogo or even products by established companies like the
infamous and elusive KarmaGo[1].

Maybe there is an alternative funding source you can use to build your initial
run of products and instill confidence that it is actually achievable?

That would also help you understand how long the development and production
cycle for hardware is - something that continuously surprises a lot of teams.

[1] [https://blog.yourkarma.com/karma-go-on-track-for-
may](https://blog.yourkarma.com/karma-go-on-track-for-may)

~~~
TwittStorm
We don't sell Sleeping Beauty you can "Pre-Order" and take the survey to get a
20% Voucher as soon as Sleeping Beauty is purchasable. We know how hard it is
to build a hardware startup and we don't want to disappoint potential
customers with Kickstarter or Indiegogo campaigns without delivering the
product.

------
olibates
How big is the device? How much does it weigh?

~~~
genystartup
Came here to ask this as well.

~~~
taco_emoji
There's one animation that I _think_ compares it to a matchbox. Except the
object is camouflage-colored, for some reason?

------
vog
Every second or third time I try to load that website is responds with an
error. Also, it loads very slowly.

~~~
SleepingBeauty
Sorry, we never had this much traffic - try to fix it!

------
fmdud
Cannot abide laggy scrolling

------
odabaxok
Great idea!

It could have the option to send its location only on request, using in daily
driving cars. Or even better if you are close, it could know about it somehow
(bluetooth?, NFC?) and stay in sleep mode.

I was thinking about a similar thing, by creating an app which does the same,
buy a low-end phone with GPS and hide it in my car.

------
raus22
You write that the battery life is 2 years. But is that with it waking up once
a year, or is it once a day, once every 6 hours, every hour?

~~~
TwittStorm
It overcomes the power supply issue in an ingenious way: the battery life is
profoundly extended because Sleeping Beauty only consumes power when the
object is moved. When Sleeping Beauty is standing still, it remains in sleep
mode and doesn't consume any power at all.

------
geniium
Seems the web site is having some troubles...

------
eridal
just wanted to leave a kind advice: put some hints that the page already
loaded .. I was looking at the "Zzzz" animation, and believed it was still
loading. I almost closed the tab!

Anyways, best wishes for the product!!

